# έχω in the context of food



## dukaine

Is έχω used when you say things like "I had a salad, pizza, and a soda for lunch" or when you're ordering at a restaurant and you say "I'll have the steak"?


----------



## sotos

No. The Greek equivalent is "παίρνω" (to take).


----------



## dukaine

So you would say "Πήρα σαλάτα, πίτσα, και αναψικτικό για το μεαημεριανό"?  (I hope that's grammatically correct).


----------



## Perseas

At the restaurant "παίρνω" is very idiomatic: Θα πάρω μια μπριζόλα. Here παίρνω is synonym for παραγγέλνω (=order) something in order to eat it.
I could use "έχω" in this context:
- Τι φαγητό έχετε σήμερα;
- Έχουμε πίτσα.


----------



## Αγγελος

Waiter to customer: Τι θα πάρετε; = What will you have?
Customer to waiter: Θα πάρω ένα μπιφτέκι. = I'll have a (ground) steak.
    ("έχω" would be quite impossible in this context.)

Customer to maitre d': Τι (καλό) έχουμε σήμερα; = What (good) stuff is on the menu today?
Answer: Εχουμε ωραίο φρέσκο ψάρι = We have some fine fresh fish to offer.
   (as Perseas already said,  "έχω" would be normal in this context.)

"I had some fine fish last night", whether at home or in a restaurant, is expressed by "Εφαγα ένα ωραίο ψάρι χτες το βράδυ." "Πήρα ψάρι χτες" would mean "I bought some fish yesterday."


----------



## dukaine

OK, but what if I have food and beverage in the same sentence? Do I have to use the words for "eat" and "drink" separately, or is there a word to say I had both?


----------



## Αγγελος

Good question. It had never occurred to me, but I guess you are right: you _have_ to say e.g. "Εφαγα ψάρι και ήπια λίγο κρασί." The only verb I can think of that covers both is καταναλώνω = consume, but it wouldn't be used in speaking of one meal. One _could _say Την περασμένη βδομάδα, οι πελάτες κατανάλωσαν Χ κιλά κρέας και Υ μπουκάλια κρασί = "last week, the customers consumed X kilos of meat and Y bottles of wine", but clearly this isn't what you are looking for


----------



## dukaine

OK thanks. When I think about it, we almost always only talk about what we had to eat in that context, so I get why it didn't occur to you


----------



## dukaine

Αγγελος said:


> Waiter to customer: Τι θα πάρετε; = What will you have?
> Customer to waiter: Θα πάρω ένα μπιφτέκι. = I'll have a (ground) steak.
> ("έχω" would be quite impossible in this context.)
> 
> Customer to maitre d': Τι (καλό) έχουμε σήμερα; = What (good) stuff is on the menu today?
> Answer: Εχουμε ωραίο φρέσκο ψάρι = We have some fine fresh fish to offer.
> (as Perseas already said,  "έχω" would be normal in this context.)
> 
> "I had some fine fish last night", whether at home or in a restaurant, is expressed by "Εφαγα ένα ωραίο ψάρι χτες το βράδυ." "Πήρα ψάρι χτες" would mean "I bought some fish yesterday."


 So if I were to ask my friend "What are you getting?" before the server comes, would I use παίρνω?


----------



## Αγγελος

Yes. You would probably say "Τι λες να πάρεις;", meaning "What are you thinking of ordering?".


----------



## sotos

dukaine said:


> OK, but what if I have food and beverage in the same sentence? Do I have to use the words for "eat" and "drink" separately, or is there a word to say I had both?


The v. παίρνω can be used with drinks, too. I think sounds more polite than πίνω in social occasions.
(To visitors): Θα πάρετε έναν καφέ ή ένα χυμό;
(Guest): Θα πάρω ένα χυμό, ευχαριστώ. (Θα πιώ, Θα πιείτε ...  sounds a bit vulgar, although  it is not unacceptable).

In general, παίρνω sounds more elegant than τρώω/φάω.


----------



## Αγγελος

sotos said:


> The v. παίρνω can be used with drinks, too. I think sounds more polite than πίνω in social occasions.
> (To visitors): Θα πάρετε έναν καφέ ή ένα χυμό;
> (Guest): Θα πάρω ένα χυμό, ευχαριστώ. (Θα πιώ, Θα πιείτε ...  sounds a bit vulgar, although  it is not unacceptable).
> 
> In general, παίρνω sounds more elegant than τρώω/φάω.



True enough, but only in _ordering_. You would never say πήγα σπίτι και πήρα έναν καφέ to express that you went home and made yourself a cup of coffee.


----------



## alfie1888

Αγγελος said:


> True enough, but only in _ordering_. You would never say πήγα σπίτι και πήρα έναν καφέ to express that you went home and made yourself a cup of coffee.



So, then, what would one say when expressing that you went home and made yourself a cup of coffee?

Πήγα σπίτι και έφτιαξα / πήρα έναν καφέ (για τον εαυτό μου?)


----------



## Perseas

alfie1888 said:


> So, then, what would one say when expressing that you went home and made yourself a cup of coffee?
> 
> Πήγα σπίτι και έφτιαξα / πήρα έναν καφέ (για τον εαυτό μου?)


Yes, έφτιαξα is OK or έκανα. 
By πήρα I would understand rather that I bought a coffee from a coffee-shop for example.


----------

